
Mac App Store is making apps cheaper and life easier - gaiusparx
http://sanziro.com/2011/01/mac-app-store-is-making-apps-cheaper-and-life-easier.html
======
bensummers
I'm not sure that making 'apps' cheaper is a good thing, long term, unless
sales are so much higher that developers make it up in volume and still be
able to invest in development of decent software.

~~~
gte910h
I honestly think selling the product for less money, however spending _tons_
less marketing the software, could be a good exchange for many of these
companies.

Also, the forced move to perperson licenses will help many backwards companies
with their machine locked bias.

